# N-Ext products in Frip Fertigation



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Just out of curiosity has anyone tried using N-Ext products in a drip fertigation system?

I am meeting with my irrigation guy next week to design a system to be installed in the spring. I am trying to decide if I want to do fertigation for the mulch beds compared to trying to get them when I get the grass and then watering in the products.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I know nothing about fertigation, and have no need for it on my tiny yard, but I do remember reading a thread about something like that prior.

This is the thread I remember:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=6838&hilit=Fertigation

Wish I could be more helpful, but that's all I have to contribute.


----------

